
Ask HN: Good resources for finding trends in software development methods? - dev_q_throwaway
I&#x27;m an attorney researching best practices for negotiating software development contracts.  Specifically, I&#x27;d like to talk about how traditional contract milestones and checkpoints are often ill-suited to the way software developers work in 2018.<p>In support of my point, I&#x27;d like to discuss how software development methods have changed (e.g., decreased use of waterfall model, increased use of open source software).  Unfortunately, I&#x27;m having trouble finding information on this topic.  Quick Google searches commonly return information on sectors that are trending in software development (e.g., big data, ML), whereas I&#x27;m more interested in how software developers work.  Can anyone point me to industry surveys or other sources that might be helpful?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
miljanamitic
Hi there! If you're looking for data profiling software developers I'd
suggesting checking out SlashData's "The Global Developer Population 2017"
report [https://www.slashdata.co/reports/global-developer-
population...](https://www.slashdata.co/reports/global-developer-
population-2017) and also "Developer Economics: state of the Developer Nation
Q3 2017" report [https://www.slashdata.co/reports/state-of-the-developer-
nati...](https://www.slashdata.co/reports/state-of-the-developer-
nation-q3-2017) Both reports are free for download. Hope this helps you find
the insights you're looking for!

